# Pulley Spacing



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I just rebuilt my motor and when I put it back in the car the pulleys don't line up from the Power Steering and Alternator to the motor. I have had to spce the bracket out that they both mount to in order to get them to allign with the pulleys on the motor. I don't remember this being a problem before nor do I remember anykind of a spacing plate behine the bracket.

What am I missing here?????

Thanks

Jim B


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Man oh man, have I ever been through this one... 

What year is your engine and what year are all your accessories/brackets? Have you changed water pumps? Changed balancers? On your power steering pump when you put it back together, did you put the little round spacers in that go between the front of the pump body and the bracket?

(I'm just down the road from you in Garland).


Bear


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

BearGFR said:


> Man oh man, have I ever been through this one...
> 
> What year is your engine and what year are all your accessories/brackets? Have you changed water pumps? Changed balancers? On your power steering pump when you put it back together, did you put the little round spacers in that go between the front of the pump body and the bracket?
> 
> ...


Bear,

All the stuff fit before and I have not changed anything. Same Water Pump, same balancer, same brackets. No I didn't have any round spacers on the power steering pump but......
Its the PS and Alternator both that have the same problem so it has to do with the aluminum bracket that bolts to the block that everything else bolts to if that makes sense. I have had to space the aluminum bracket off off the block to get everything to line up. Had to space it about a 1/4".

Just don't know why I am having this issue.......


Jim :confused


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You are missing the spacer(s) that go with the power steering pump. My cars only use one I believe, and it's about 3/8" thick....Washers will work fine, just not "correct" for the purists.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree If everything's the same, that's got to be it. Another tip off is if you look carefully you may see that the bracket that bolts to the front of the PS pump isn't perfectly "sqaure" with the pump shaft. It'll look like the pump is slightly cocked off center. 

Bear


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Jim,

What is the casting number on the block? 
How many bolts on the water pump, 8 or 11?
What is the date code on the block?


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

05GTO said:


> Jim,
> 
> What is the casting number on the block?
> How many bolts on the water pump, 8 or 11?
> What is the date code on the block?


I don't remember the date code but if I recall it's 76 vintage. The water pump is an 11 bolt.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I did have this issue too. My problem was the water pump pulley slightly off. I really hadn't noticed it till it threw the alternator belt.. I shimmed the brackets and got it lined up but wasn't happy with the way it looked. I then made a spacer to put behind the water pump pulley, its not noticeable and everything is in perfect alignment. I know Jegs sells water pump pulley spacer kits that have different thicknesses of spacers. If the water pump and balancer pulleys are both out of alignment you may have to shim the brackets. I know they made several different pulley sets for these engines. Could the bracket spacers fallen out when you disassembled the engine and you didn't notice?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

In early 69 when Pontiac changed from 8 to 11 bolts, the first water pump used was 4" tall, in mid 69 they changed to 4.5" tall and also changed the pulleys.

If your pulleys are from early 69 you will need the 4" water pump, the only place I know of that sells both water pumps is Ames Performance. The WP part numbers are N140NP for the 4" and N140NS for the 4.5".

The part numbers for pulleys are;

Early 69 without A/C--N415
Early 69 with A/C--N417
Late 69-70 without A/C--N419
Late 69-70 with A/C--N421
71-74 without A/C--N425
71-74 with A/C--N427

A new water pump is $39.00, pulleys are $350.

Good luck,


----------

